# Essex Property Trust Inc (ESS)



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Anybody heard of this one?

Essex Property Trust, Inc., (ESS) is a real estate investment trust (REIT), which engages in the ownership, operation, management, acquisition, development, and redevelopment of apartment communities primarily in the West Coast of the United States. The company raised its quarterly distributions by 5.80% to $1.10/share. This dividend achiever has raised distributions for 18 years in a row. Yield: 3.10%

I am intrigued by any US REIT that was able to raise distributions during the US real estate crash. Before I begin researching can anybody shed some insight?

Cheers!


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

They have issued guidance for $1.55-$1.85 earnings per share in 2012. The annual dividend will be $4.40. Hard to argue with share performance and dividend increases, but I don't like the EPS and payout situation.


----------

